# X Window - Problemas!

## sergiotocalini

Hola, como estan? hace muy poco empece a utilizar gentoo, antes mi distribucion nativa era primeramente slackware, luego fue debian y ahora enamorado totalmente de gentoo, tengo algunos problemas tontos, que no comprometen para nada al sistema, es el tema de que quiero cambiarme a los tty's y no me funciona (obviamente tecleo ctrl + alt + F1), y lo otro es el problema de que los videos se ven muy cortados, abria una forma de mejorar el rendimiento de mi servidor X para este caso, mi placa de video es la siguiente: 

VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3230 (rev 01)

mi placa madre es una k8v-mx ultra, bueno desde ya muchas gracias, ah por ultimo tengo que decirlo, la verdad felicito a todo el equipo de gentoo por la distribucion que hicieron, la verdad que es muy buena, saludos

----------

## zx80

Para el problema de los videos puedes hacer 2 cosas. Primero activa el DMA en las unidades mediante hdparm y segundo,  si usas Mplayer, subele la caché. Por defecto creo q viene con 2 megas. Yo lo tengo a 8 Mb.

----------

## ekz

Tambien añade el DMA de tu placa en el kernel (para que funcione hdparm) y puedes activar la aceleracion de tu tarjeta

Saludos

----------

## 1010101

Me paso lo mismo con 3 instalaciones que hice con el 2006.1 googlee en busca de solucion y nada, lo mas estraño es que con el comando chvt puedo pasar a la tty que quiera, pero no me fucionan las teclas de funcion mientras esta dentro de las X, lei que por el tipo de framebuffer que coloque en el kernel, pero siempre lo eh usado asi sin problemas, asi que no lo creo, pareciera un problema del tipo de init o algo en las xorg , no se, no encontre solucion...

estare a las espectativa, alguno de los muchachos del foro de seguro nos daran alguna solucion .

saludos

 *Quote:*   

> es el tema de que quiero cambiarme a los tty's y no me funciona (obviamente tecleo ctrl + alt + F1)

 

----------

## zx80

El tema de las teclas a mi me trajo loco durante mucho tiempo y no logré al final saber de q es.

No me iban las teclas de funcion bajo X (y por tanto la @ # ~ ...).

En este foro fué donde lo posteé pero no hubo solución. Lo pongo porq se dan bastantes soluciones, a ver si te funciona alguna.

----------

## amon-ra

respecto a la placa grafica tienes los drivers "acelerados" en la pagina de via. www.viaarena.com creo que es.

----------

## sergiotocalini

Hola, como estan? ahora tengo otro problema, me andaba todo de maravillas, actualizo el xorg y ahora me anda lento la lectura de las paginas, o sea pongo para abajo y me baja demasiado lento la pagina (en el firefox, en el nautilus, en el amarok (al recorrer la coleccion), bueno espero que me pueden ayudar, gracias y saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Lo de la falta de respuesta en X suena a placa de video mal configurada. Podrías postear el contenido de tu xorg.conf?

En la sección dispositivos, que driver está cargando? Por ejemplo, el mio:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

        Option      "NoLogo" "1"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection
```

Solucionaste lo de el cambio de tty´s?

Saludos!

----------

## sergiotocalini

Hola, como estas? si el tema de las tty's a lo solucione, yo en el xorg.conf tenia "es_ES" ese era el problema tiene que esta "es" solamente, bueno y el tema que postee es que me andaba a re bien rapidisimo, y cuando actualizo el xorg se me traba todo quiero mover la ventana de la consola y hace framedrop, igual cuando navego por internet con el firefox y bueno como explique en el anterior post, ahi te paso mi conf de xorg:

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier	"X.Org Configured"

	Screen	0	"Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice	"Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

	InputDevice	"USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

	Option	"AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/util"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/local"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/local/share/fonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/default"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/type1"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load	"ddc"

	Load	"vbe"

	Load	"GLcore"

	Load	"dbe"

	Load	"dri"

	Load	"extmod"

	Load	"glx"

	Load	"bitmap"

	Load	"type1"

	Load	"freetype"

	Load	"record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	      "Keyboard0"

	Driver	"kbd"

	Option	"CoreKeyboard"

	Option	"XkbRules"    "xorg"

	Option	"XkbModel"    "pc104"

	Option	"XkbOptions"  "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

	Option	"XkbVariant"  ",winkeys"

        Option  "XkbLayout"   "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Serial Mouse"

	Driver	"mouse"

	Option	"Protocol" "Microsoft"

	Option	"Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

	Option	"Emulate3Buttons" "true"

	Option	"Emulate3Timeout" "70"

	Option	"SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"PS/2 Mouse"

	Driver	"mouse"

	Option	"Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	"Device" "/dev/psaux"

	Option	"Emulate3Buttons" "true"

	Option	"Emulate3Timeout" "70"

	Option	"SendCoreEvents"  "true"

	Option	"ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"USB Mouse"

	Driver	"mouse"

	Option	"Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	"SendCoreEvents" "true"

	Option	"Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	"ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

	Option	"Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Synaptics"

	Driver	"synaptics"

	Option	"Protocol" "event"

	Option	"Device" ""

	Option	"LeftEdge" "1900"

	Option	"RightEdge" "5400"

	Option	"TopEdge" "1900"

	Option	"BottomEdge" "4000"

	Option	"FingerLow" "25"

	Option	"FingerHigh" "30"

	Option	"MaxTapTime" "180"

	Option	"MaxTapMove" "220"

	Option	"VertScrollDelta" "100"

	Option	"MinSpeed" "0.02"

	Option	"MaxSpeed" "0.10"

	Option	"AccelFactor" "0.0010"

	Option	"SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

	### Available Driver options are:-

	# sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

	#Option     "sw_cursor"

	#Option     "hw_cursor"

	#Option     "NoAccel"

	#Option     "ShowCache"

	#Option     "ShadowFB"

	#Option     "UseFBDev"

	#Option     "Rotate"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	# The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

	Driver      "vesa"

	VendorName  "All"

	BoardName   "All"

#	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier	"Screen0"

	Device	"Card0"

	Monitor	"Monitor0"

	DefaultColorDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	1

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	4

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	8

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	15

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	16

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	24

		Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	32

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode 0666

EndSection

bueno espero que me puedas ayudar, porque es bastante molesto esto, siempre use unix y es la primera vez que me pasa, y quise actualizar los driver vesa tambien y igual sigue el mismo problema, luego navegando por el foro encontre este manual: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Unichrome

y lo segui paso a paso, pero nada, bueno saludos y gracias por la atencion, saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, ahi tenes el "problema". Estás usando un driver genérico para tu placa de video y probablemente a muy alta resolución.

```
Driver "vesa"
```

Si no recuerdo mal, tu motherboard tiene on board una S3 unichrome.

Probá cambiar donde dice "vesa" por "via" y reiniciar el servidor X, si no funciona, en la wiki por ejemplo encontré esto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Unichrome

Hope it helps.

----------

## sergiotocalini

Hola, como estas? mira ya probe poniendo via, y no me arranca el X, me tira error de libGLcore, cuando pongo vesa anda, probe compilando nuevamente el kernel, y no estaba puesto S3 asi que lo puse, pero no como modulo, lo integre al kernel, igual me sigue sin anda con driver via, nose que puede andar pasando, saludos

----------

## x86

 *sergiotocalini wrote:*   

> si el tema de las tty's a lo solucione, yo en el xorg.conf tenia "es_ES" ese era el problema tiene que esta "es" solamente, 

 

Perdona tengo el mismo problema con las tty's, así que si no te importa detallar lo  que hiciste para solucionarlo  :Smile:  .. 

Saludos y gracias de antemano

----------

## sergiotocalini

hola como estas? no hay drama, en el archivo de configuracion del xorg.conf (nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf) lo modifique, es decir le agregue una linea:

Option  "XkbLayout"   "es"

y ahora me funciona el cambio de tty's, bueno con respecto al otro problema, yo recompile mi kernel y segui los pasos del manual y sigo sin hacer andar los driver via, lo curioso como lo habia dicho anteriormente antes me andaba re bien el X con los driver vesa, no habia problemas me andaba demasiado bien, nunca en ninguna distribucion me anduvo tan rapido el grafico, es decir nose que paquete habre instalado que me cago o que habre tocado, si el que sabe o le paso lo mismo, le estare muy agradecido de que me tire el gancho, porque de reinstalar el sistema no es lo mio, hasta que ande (re cabeza dura, jajaja), bueno nada mas desde ya gracias a todos por hacer eco de mi problema, saludos

----------

## x86

Hola, mi problema era que ademas de la linea "XkbLayot" "es"   estaba  "XkbVariant" "es",

comente esta ultima y el problema se soluciono (y pensar que llevaba toda la tarde con esta tontería)..

```
  Option  "XkbLayot" "es"

 #  Option    "XkbVariant" "es"
```

A mi me pasaba lo mismo con el kde (lentitud) pero en mi caso era que no había generado el fichero de configuración xorg.conf y lo que hice fue instalar el driver propietario, y usar el comando xorgconfig para generar dicho fichero.. Suerte con eso, y siento no poder echarte una mano (Como se habrá notado soy un poco muy novato :p)..

Saludos

----------

## ekz

 *sergiotocalini wrote:*   

> Hola, como estas? mira ya probe poniendo via, y no me arranca el X, me tira error de libGLcore, cuando pongo vesa anda, probe compilando nuevamente el kernel, y no estaba puesto S3 asi que lo puse, pero no como modulo, lo integre al kernel, igual me sigue sin anda con driver via, nose que puede andar pasando, saludos

 

Si mal no recuerdo, no habia que elegir ninguna tarjeta en el kernel, ya que hacia conflicto...

intenta sacarlas todas (no remuevas el soporte para tu placa via, solo el de tu video) y recompila el kernel...luego (re)instala los drivers de openchrome (poniendo via como driver en el xorg.conf)

Instrucciones 

Sigue los pasos de :

Modular driver build for Xorg 7.0 or later

DRM (Direct Rendering Manager) stuff

*Recuerda agregar "via" y "drm" al fichero /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 si no los tenias ya

SAludos

----------

## sergiotocalini

Hola como estan? siento comunicarles que me di por vencido e instale de nuevo el sistema, si me llega a pasar otra vez lo mismo, no voy a volver a hacer lo mismo, siento desilucionar pero me estaba molestando mucho el tema este, bueno cualquier problema los comunico por aca, saludos

----------

